# Connecting sub panel to main box?



## gstory (Sep 29, 2010)

Really don't know how to put this so you can understand it clearly but here goes. During my research I was told that I could take two single pole breakers and change to a double pole to save space in the main panel. I was also lead to believe that a double pole breaker has to be the same amp for both connections. In my main box it looks like I have four breakers (ganged) connected as one and the two middle ones are 40 amp and on each end are 20 amp. It is marked on the panel cover as the range. I have not pulled it out yet but it looks like one. Is this special for a range am I seeing things? I am trying to make room for a 60amp breaker and unless I am mistaken a 60amp takes two connection post.

Sorry if I am not using the correct terminology but I am not an electrician so this is the best I can do.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 29, 2010)

That is a quad breaker. It is four breakers taking up the space of two. The two on each end are on opposite poles. You can't change that one for your sub panel.


----------



## budro (Sep 30, 2010)

i am not for sure what and where you are doing this and for what reason, but a breaker called a tandem is made to fit the slot of a single pole breaker. this tandem breaker will have two breakers in one. also made is a wafer breaker which is half the size of a normal single pole breaker and you can get two where one usually goes. these different breakers are manufactured to fit their own panels. some may change out with other brands, some may not. if i was wanting two breakers where one goes i would probably take that breaker out, note the brand of panel and go to an electrical supply house and explain the situation to them. this advice is for a single pole circuit only. if you are confused, pay the pro. thanks, buddy


----------



## budro (Sep 30, 2010)

after reading your post again i see you are wanting a 60. that advice must have meant you can take one two pole breaker out, feed a smaller sub panel with a 100 amp in that empty slot. then put the one you took out in the new side panel along with the 60 you need. if you put in a panel to accept four two poles you will then have two double pole slots still available. the trick is to get the one old wire to the new panel. i usually use the smallest wire on a two pole such as 10-2. if any of the existing wires in the panel are easy to replace (such as a water heater in the room behind the panel) then that's your answer. if you have to splice a wire make sure you use split bolt connectors with an oxide inhibitor. check local codes for determining what you can and can't do. thanks again, budro


----------



## gstory (Sep 30, 2010)

JoeD that was the info I was looking for about the quad breaker and if I could use is or not. Thanks

Budro, that was also the info I was looking for. How and what to move to be able to add the sub panel feed line. I did not think about moving the water heater line which would be fairly easy plus I was wondering if and how I could extend or splice a wire to reach the new box if needed. I have a manufactured home (double wide) and tracing the wire can be a real bear.
Thanks to both of you at least I have an idea of how to go about it. I will contact the inspector again to be sure how would be the best way. 
Again Thanks a bunch.


----------



## louvain (Oct 19, 2010)

Refer to state established electrical standards. In some states, a job like this may require the services of a professional in the electrical field. In any case, it is important to know the minimum standards to which the sub panel must work.


----------

